# SuperSix 5 vs. Synapse Carbon 5



## strohman (Apr 7, 2006)

I have been considering both of these bikes but haven't been able to test ride either of them yet since my LBS doesn't have either of them in my size. 

From the website I can see that they are priced the same and have almost identical components. I'm 46 and have been riding regularly for the past 7 years. I definitely want to improve my speed, but I don't ever plan to actually race. 

Other than the relaxed geometry of the Synapse, what are the benefits of each of these? Is there a weight difference?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

My guess is if you like one you wont like the other. I tried them both and hated the super six right off the bat. Way too racy for me. I really wanted to like it but I this was my first roadbike and I wanted something more comfy. I was pretty set on the Synapse (special deal on the 5 and its black and I had a black Cannondale MTB). I also hate white bikes or used to but as soon as I test road the Cervelo a couple of blocks I was done with my search. It is smooth as butter, fast and comfortable!


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm like you (40+, enthusiast, not racer). My LBS had both for me to test ride, set up identically (same position, seat height, same wheels and tires). I really enjoyed both bikes, but when it came to decide, I went with the SuperSix. It was more responsive, and it felt 'smoother' - I know that's not an objective term, but it was the word that best described the difference I felt between the two. 

I've been very, very happy with the SuperSix, but I have no reason to believe that the Synapse would have been any less enjoyable. The Synapse was the bike of choice for the Liquigas team on the cobbled classics last year, so it's got the nod for comfort, but still a race-worthy bike.

Any difference in weight between the two would be negligible. If you have rougher roads, or favor long days in the saddle, then the extra comfort of the Synapse might be worth it.


----------

